# Absolute G.O.A.T. Movie?



## Daggers (Apr 28, 2013)

If you had to choose one, and I mean one single movie which you consider your absolute favourite of all time. Could you? What is it?

I, like most, have many favourites, but if push comes to shove I genuinely think I'd have to say Blade Runner. I love the plot, I love the characters and I love the setting. I re-watch it often (maybe once a year) and never get bored of it.

Would be great to hear what movies rank top of everyone's list.

-Daggers


----------



## Mouse (Apr 28, 2013)

What's GOAT stand for?

My favourite _film_ () is Funny Bones.


----------



## Daggers (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry! Greatest of All Time. I'm fairly certain I didn't invent it but if I did then woo!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 29, 2013)

Bladerunner and The Matrix and Life of Brian. And maybe Laurence of Arabia, too.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 29, 2013)

I said:


> Bladerunner and The Matrix and Life of Brian. And maybe Laurence of Arabia, too.


 
If that was all one film, it'd really be a goat! 

For me it's Hellzapoppin


----------



## Connavar (Apr 29, 2013)

I would vote for *Seven Samurai*.   Its the only film where my fav film and the film i think is best camera work,director,actor work meets.

After that as honorable mentions:  Le Samourai(french film noir), The Maltese Falcon, Aliens, Godfather II, The Good,the Bad, the Ugly.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Lawrence of Arabia too, but Doctor Zhivago runs it close.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 29, 2013)

Trouble is as soon as I start to contemplate any what is, or might be, the greatest anything ever anythinged I'm up to a hundred before I can stop to take breath.

But you didn't ask for The Greatest you asked for 'your absolute _favourite_ of all time'.

Young Einstein (1988), The Great Garrick (1937), The Independent (2000), Casablanca (1942), The General (1926), Starcrash (1978), Bride of the Monster (1955) The Lady from Shanghai (1947)  etc. etc.

One of those.  Today.  Tomorrow the list will be different.


----------



## Verse (Apr 29, 2013)

This is tough!

I think, my current GOAT movie is still V For Vendetta.

The source material, the graphic novel by Alan Moore and Pat Mills, was excellent but the film really tightened up the story telling. 

On the face of it, this is a standard anti-hero/superhero story of the eponymous V. However, there is so much going on. There is the hero's struggle against a fascist state and the complex back story of these two entities came to be and are entwined. There is also the complex relationship between V and Evy,  for once, not a romantic thread. 

There is quite a  lot of fun in the way the movie was cast and role reversals of the actors from previous characters they have played:

Hugo Weaving as/voice of V - the hero against a fascist state, who was Agent Smith in the Matrix

John Hurt - Chancellor Sutton, the head of the fascist dictatorship who played Winston Smith in the film 1984.

Stephen Rea - Who plays an detective hunting the terrorist V, who played a terrorist in the film Crying game.  

But the absolute best thing, the part that I love and at the same time can hardly bare to watch, is Valerie's letter. Valerie's monologue is only 585 words in total, less than 5 minutes of actual film time. They only took out one line between the Graphic Novel and the film. 585 words, and at the end, I am crying my eyes out and I am in love with Valerie too. That is powerful writing.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Forbidden Planet*-Shakespeare story, Robbie the robot and monsters from the Id. 
On a different day it might be *Kill Bill Volume One*
On another, it might be the *Maltese Falcon* (1941 version even though I appreciate the 1931 version a lot also).
Throw in The *Godfather* or *2001* depending on the temperature and wind direction.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Apr 29, 2013)

Men Who Stare at G.O.A.T.s!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 29, 2013)

Mouse said:


> What's GOAT stand for?
> 
> My favourite _film_ () is Funny Bones.



Heh. Oops. Just as well nobody was interested enough to click the link... 

This is actually the film.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Heh. Oops. Just as well nobody was interested enough to click the link...
> 
> This is actually the film.


 

That would be a shoe-in, then, Mouse?

GOAT? Choose one? Thta's like trying to choose one of the 75 or 300 worders... 

At the moment, I'd say it was *Priceless*... but two days ago it was *Frequency*... and two days before that it was *Back to the Future*...


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 29, 2013)

Connavar said:


> I would vote for *Seven Samurai*. Its the only film where my fav film and the film i think is best camera work,director,actor work meets.


 
You beat me to it Conn, Seven Samurai is one of the films that immediately sprang to my mind along with Twelve Angry Men. Those are two of the few films that I have kept recordings of for years. Honorouble mentions to Mr Smith goes to Washington and Citizen Kane.

For SF films, I'm still not convinced anyone has bettered 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Moonbat (Apr 29, 2013)

I think most of you have cheated. As well we all know choosing just one great film as your GOAT is a tough thing to do, but that is the point. I have so many films that I love and might choose but having been asked the question before I have narrowed it down and can now say one film. Even if there are others that might pip it here and there, this one for me is one that I am proud to say is my favorite film ever (as mentioned earlier it differs from the film I think is best as that has to take more than my own pleasure into account)
So, before I say mine, I think all of you who have entered more than 1 (even if you admit it was one today and might be different tomorrow) should retract your posts and post a single film, be tough on yourself and pick one film.

My favorite film of all time ever bar none is *Twin Warriors* (also known as Tai Chi Master outside of the UK) with Jet Li and Michelle Yeoh.



*Phew that was tough, I really wanted to change it a few times.  *


----------



## Daggers (Apr 29, 2013)

Moonbat said:


> I think most of you have cheated. As well we all know choosing just one great film as your GOAT is a tough thing to do, but that is the point. I have so many films that I love and might choose but having been asked the question before I have narrowed it down and can now say one film. Even if there are others that might pip it here and there, this one for me is one that I am proud to say is my favorite film ever (as mentioned earlier it differs from the film I think is best as that has to take more than my own pleasure into account)
> So, before I say mine, I think all of you who have entered more than 1 (even if you admit it was one today and might be different tomorrow) should retract your posts and post a single film, be tough on yourself and pick one film.
> 
> My favorite film of all time ever bar none is *Twin Warriors* (also known as Tai Chi Master outside of the UK) with Jet Li and Michelle Yeoh.
> ...



Thanks for the reply! I really did want to see if people _could _pick just one single film but I don't think anybody wants to do that!


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay if my arm is totally twisted it is probably Seven Samurai; I have willingly watched that more times than any other film. The story is brilliant (enough for Holywood to make a western mashup of it that was still almost good) the action and characters are excellent, and I think it is the most visually beautiful pieces of black and white cinematography ever made. I can just watch it with the sound off and ignoring the subtitles. And they also had the good grace to never make any dreadful sequels to it!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 29, 2013)

Moonbat said:


> I think all of you who have entered more than 1 (even if you admit it was one today and might be different tomorrow) should retract your posts and post a single film, be tough on yourself and pick one film.



But the question is what is the Greatest Film of  'All Time' not 'at this particular moment' (of time) so the question is unanswerable as time continues (or at least I think it continues) and the Greatest Film of All Time may well be one I have not seen yet.  Indeed it may not even have been made yet.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 29, 2013)

The wanderers comes very close; great music, humour and a superb story.

Just pipped though by 'The Man Who Would Be King', because it's the one film I never grow tired of watching.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cinema Paradiso*. A film I never tire of watching.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Oi, I picked only one! Was easy, really. Just what would I never get bored of watching.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 30, 2013)

But there are quite a few films I never get bored of watching... If I was on a desert island and the sea came in, and I could only save one DVD....? It would be *Back to the Future*


----------



## BetaWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Absolute greatest? That's a tough one. I'd have to turn to the big epics of the '50s and '60s and '70s. *The Ten Commandments* comes to mind. Although I saw it again after many years, and I realize it's really over the top. In the same vein, *Spartacus, Ben Hur, *and *Planet of the Apes *(the original).

I'm sorry but all the latest big blockbusters just don't stack up for me against the classics with big scenery, often armies of extras, and special effects done with God knows what.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 30, 2013)

Tough call. I  love Blade Runner, it's right up there and Life of Brian what a classic laugh. Whilst not the happiest of films I also love watching House of Sand and Fog probably because Ben Kingsley is just an awesome actor.  I also love Daniel Day Lewis is There will be Blood but its probably not my all time favourite movie.  If I had to pick just one movie that was my all time favourite and a great movie at that it would be BEN HUR.  A true epic film.  The chariot race alone elevates it up there.   I can watch it over and over and with the exception of Haya Harriet it's a great cast of actors.


----------



## Droflet (May 4, 2013)

To Kill a Mockingbird. 
That's today's call. Tomorrow ...?


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 4, 2013)

telford said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird.
> That's today's call. *Tomorrow ...?*


 

What about The Day After Tomorrow?


----------



## Moonbat (May 4, 2013)

As I type this (not as Telford wrote his) it could be *'Any given Sunday' *


----------



## Cayal (May 5, 2013)

Not the greatest but one movie I could watch over and over for the rest of my life is The Avengers.


----------



## johnnyjet (May 6, 2013)

There are quite a few on my list, including many of those already mentioned, but my absolute favorite would be *The Princess Bride*.


----------

